# Non-boot or root raid volumes not found on boot

## legit

Hey all,

Here is my disk layout

Single disk:

/boot

/swap

/

raid(mirrored) volume:

/home

/share (used for sharing between users, yes I know its not standard)

So I have everything working fine except that when I boot up and it try's to mount /home and /share it can't find the raid volumes.

However, if I run 'dmraid -ay' and then 'mount /home' and mount /share' it works fine.

Can someone tell me what I'm missing?

my grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.32-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.32-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/sda3 dodmraid

title Windows 7

rootnoverify (hd0,3)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

my fstab:

```

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/mapper/isw_dfigcccieg_Volume01 /home ext3      noatime      0 0

/dev/mapper/isw_dfigcccieg_Volume02 /share ext3      noatime      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

----------

## BradN

use fdisk -l to make sure the raid partitions are set to type "fd" for Linux RAID Autodetect.  Probably this is why the kernel isn't automatically finding your raid volumes.  If they're not set right, a sequence like this should fix it:

Substitute your device for hda and the partition number for 1

```
fdisk /dev/hda

t

1

fd

w
```

----------

## legit

I tried setting the /dev/mapper/<raid> partitions to fd but it still didn't work.  When I boot up i still only get the /control/ directory in the /dev/mapper/ directory and have to run 'dmraid -ay' to get my raid volume to show up.

Any other ideas?

----------

## BradN

To be clear, you don't want to alter the final raid devices, you want to alter the partitions on the physical disks that contain the raid parts.

----------

